
The Deep, Dark Invisible Web - codepower
http://tastethecloud.com/content/deep-dark-invisible-web
======
ihatemummies
I don't mean to bitch but that site is just a pain to read. However, one of
the source links, <http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1454163> looks pretty
interesting. Or at least the abstract does.

